# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kurs i shkurtër për Access

## huggos

Do te doja te dija nese do te kete ndonjeri kohen apo mundesine per nje on-line kurs te shkurter persa i perket Access-it.
Une deri tani perdor gjeresisht (per shkak te punes) Excel-in, por do te kisha deshire edhe per me shume funksione e programime.


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

lal beju me specifik per kete cfare tip kursi fillestar te avancuar mesatar une jam i gatshem tju ndihmoj me te gjitha llojet e databasave vetem beju me specifik ca te duhet te dish faleminderit!

----------


## huggos

Faleminderit per gadishmerine mik,

Ne fakt dua nje program per punen time ku te kem mundesi te ndjek nga afer porosite qe bejme ne fabrika te ndryshme te Europes. Rreth 100 porosi ne muaj.

Nje porosi ndahet ne 5 pjese:
Pjesa e pare ndahet ne 5-6 dritare me vecorite e fabrikes
Pjesa e dyte ndahet ne 5-6 dritare me vecorite e konfirmimit
Pjesa e trete ndahet ne 5-6 dritare me vecorite e transportimit
Pjesa e katert ndahet ne 15-16 dritare me vecorite e pageses
Pjesa e peste ndahet ne 5-6 dritare me vecorite e mbylljes financiare

Ajo qe mua me intereson eshte vezhgimi individual dhe kolektiv i porosive.

Nese do te duhen akoma me teper hollesi, pls me dergo me MP eMailin tend, pasi nuk mund ti ve te dhenat e dukshme per te gjithe.


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## huggos

Lali,

ta dergova eMailin, atje ku me the... Sygjeroj qe te jesh i ulur kur ta lexosh  :perqeshje: 

Pls, kur te mundesh me kthe pergjigje, nese do kesh mundesi te vazhdojme apo jo.


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Pogradecari

Ne qofte se do program per pune pune mos e mundo veten po bli nje inventory software 
qe jane shume lire nga 100 $ - 400 $ dhe ato vine me nje liber so mbaron pune

po qe se do te mesosh tjeter muabet 
duhet te dish elementaret 
tables
queries
forms
reports
dhe pastaj flasim ku ke ngecur

----------


## Ihti

Welcome to our world Huggos  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## huggos

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve per ndihmen cuna..

Ardi, te dergova nje email tjeter konfirmimi po me erdhi mbrapsht !!
Pogradeci.. ceshtja eshte ne fakt se kete program e dua per vete.. jo per ndermarjen e cila tani eshte duke vene mySAP dhe nuk ka nge per "arrnime" te tilla. Une do perpiqem te mesoj dicka edhe nepermjet librave.. e qe atje e tutje do t'u pyes.
Ihti mou (e kupton ti..) nuk e dija punen keshtu.. perndryshe do kisha ardhur edhe me shpejt.

GJithsesi edhe njehere faleminderit te gjitheve. 
krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## dreamcatcher

Pershendetje per te gjithe !!!
Kisha desht me dite mos di dikush ku mund te  gjej video learning file per MSAccess ose te sjelle ketu nonje link !

Me shume respekt per te gjithe (edhe per tyy Besart shume respekt ) !!!

betim

----------


## ibn_halduni

nje databejz shume e mire per te mesuar dicka, une ne fillim qetu ja kam nis me msu, hajd kshyreni pak qeto http://www.agnidika.net/zip/ShitjaCD.zip

----------


## Hakim

Pershendetje a mundet dikush me me dhene informata lidhur me programin e Microsoft Access se e kam per te punuar nje program dhe si perdoret per te krijuar ky program pasiqe e kam punim diplome per ta bere lidhur me bazat e te dhenave e me duhet shume qe te me ndihmoni lidhur me te.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## LOGIC

> Pershendetje a mundet dikush me me dhene informata lidhur me programin e Microsoft Access se e kam per te punuar nje program dhe si perdoret per te krijuar ky program pasiqe e kam punim diplome per ta bere lidhur me bazat e te dhenave e me duhet shume qe te me ndihmoni lidhur me te.
> 
> Ju faleminderit


ta dergova linkun ne MP ku mund te mesosh per Access me video eshte...

----------


## Hakim

Pershendetje jam Student ne vitin e fundit te fakultetit keshtu qe po me duhet literaturë ne lidhje me bazat e te dhenave pra me Microsoft Access per arsye se e kam punim diplome me e krye.

Mundesisht me me ndihmue rreth krijimit te nje programi permes accessit.

Ju faleminderit
per qdo informacion me kontakto ne kimi_de@hotmail.com

----------


## Hakim

Mbasi qe nuk po gjeni asnje pergjigje per kete pyetje qe kam vendosur me heret atehere mundohuni sadopak te me ndihmoni ne lidhje me keto pika qe kam per ti cekur ne vijim:

1. Diskutimin per nevojen e implementimit (zbatimin) te bazes se te dhenave (Access)

2. Me pas prezentimin llojet e ndryshme te DBMS sistemeve (SQL server, mySQL 
dhe Access) me tregue paksa me gjeresisht ne lidhje me kete.

ka edhe ma shume mirpo besoj qe me kryni pune tash se vallahi heren e pare nuk mu pergjiget, gjithashtu edhe te dyten e tash ishalla pergjigjeni gjeni ndonje pergjigje sadopak te mire. 

Ose nese keni rastesisht fare libri elektronik te Accessit ne gjuhen shqipe postone.


Respect

----------


## ggoni

Libra ne gjyhen Shqipe (tregu Kosovar) eshte idobet ngase jane ca libra siperfaqesor. E nese done Anglisht trego e do te mundohem ta upllodoj librin
( ose ma jepni  i-meil-in kujt i intereson ) Bible ACCESS 2000 ka edhe  CD  me shembull .
Me shendet

----------

